# Eclipse XA5000 Amplifier



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Not my auctions, but I'm posting for a friend who I can partly blame for my car audio addiction and collection  These are great amps for the money. I'm running the XA4000 four channel, and love it.

Eclipse XA5000 5-Channel D ICEpower Technology | eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ECLIPSE-XA4200-...5083569?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item5ae1301db1


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

i would soooo get that 5ch if i had the $$$! it will go quick


----------



## MisterTedster (Feb 24, 2010)

I met the seller yesterday in person to buy an item from him. Nice guy.


----------

